# eurovision



## Guest127 (13 May 2007)

anyone else happen to agree with me that we were lucky to come last in the eurovision. listening to the experts on rte during the week you would think we were certs for the contest. one lunatic even kept repeating about dublin  being the 'home' of the eurovision. the only home she should be in is one for the bewildered. and as for linda martin and the other 'experts' who chose this song........ . at least wogan was good for a laugh ( as usual). also think the song by ugly betty was the best on the night.


----------



## Remix (13 May 2007)

The song fell back on the ol' traditional so it was based on fundamentals. This sort of music is always in demand.
And although we came last we did get 5 points so we can claim a soft landing.


----------



## almo (13 May 2007)

Unless there are 2 eurovisions (east and west) we'll never have a chance, it'll only get worse!  Brian Kennedy was good, and gifted, last year, but unless we can get a couple of tugboats to draw us somewhere into the Baltic (we'll the the incestuous Scandanavians voting for us and the old Soviets) we'll be lucky to make a final or two!


----------



## Guest127 (13 May 2007)

Remix said:


> The song fell back on the ol' traditional so it was based on fundamentals.
> This sort of music is always in demand
> 
> in most good Irish pubs but not the eurovision
> ...


 

at least the Lits in Ireland voted for their song. says something when all the paddys in norn iron and britain didn't think it was worth a phone call. which it wasn't.


any chance we can put linda martin and her cronies in rte into some kind of asylum where we wont have to listen to them again.


----------



## gipimann (13 May 2007)

Maybe we should ask some of our Eastern European residents to sing our song next year....? 

Assuming we bother to enter again of course!


----------



## dodo (13 May 2007)

Irish begrudgery  because we lost, we were crap that is why we came last,the best song won and I backed it at 9/2, terrible song simple as that, can we ever be good loser's in this Country


----------



## auto320 (14 May 2007)

At least John Waters will now shut up and get off our TV screens and out of our newspapers, or does he still feel that he is the victim of a conspiracy?


----------



## Z100 (14 May 2007)

auto320 said:


> At least John Waters will now shut up and get off our TV screens and out of our newspapers, or does he still feel that he is the victim of a conspiracy?



I've a feeling he's going to blame the women of eastern Europe. Feminazis, the lot of them.


----------



## gramlab (14 May 2007)

At least we won the contest for the best looking score announcer - Linda Martin  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Fair dues to the Krankies youngest girl for winning.


----------



## Carpenter (14 May 2007)

gramlab said:


> At least we won the contest for the best looking score announcer - Linda Martin mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


 
It's only Monday, best saving that for the "Friday Joke" thread.....


----------



## z108 (14 May 2007)

Its eurovision time again ? I was blissfully unaware  we even had a song. Guess I was just lucky


----------



## MugsGame (14 May 2007)

> I was blissfully unaware we even had a song.



As were most of the viewers, judging by the voting


----------



## helan72 (14 May 2007)

Was it only me or could anyone actually understand a word the girl from Dervish was singing.


----------



## gramlab (14 May 2007)

helan72 said:


> Was it only me or could anyone actually understand a word the girl from Dervish was singing.


 

Is Dervish the groups name or the language they were singing in??


----------



## Superman (14 May 2007)

Anyone else cringe to see the band rocking back and forth like, dancing like parents at a wedding?
Or the way the lead singer stuck her hands in the air, twirling twirling always twirling*?  They looked extremely uncomfortable.

The band should have stuck to what they do, and sat down to play - the winning act didn't need to start dancing about.  

Honestly, the choreography lost any points we could have got.

Cringeworthy.

(* partial Simpsons quote)


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 May 2007)

At this stage the whole Eurovision should be scrapped and the money given to charities.  Its a joke.


----------



## almo (14 May 2007)

From what I've read and heard (Sky News and Radio 1) nobody seems to have twigged or heard about the Serbian songwriter and singer's objective.  To raise awareness of AIDS (especially child cases) and to donate all their winnings to a child AIDS charity in the region.  Emails were flying for weeks, the young lady did her rounds and drummed up massive support.  If anyone wonders have I lost it, google up the name, and if you have any chance to see pics from the night, look at half of her backing singers, and what they were wearing ather obviously under their jackets.  I didn't think the song was the best, the Ukranian guy is famously outrageous in former SU area and was always going to get votes.  But I thought Latvia could have done better.  Maybe nxt year we should enter, as suggested above, a mixed group - a Lithuanian, Pole, Latvian, Bosnian (or undetermined origin) and a couple of Scandinavians, oh, and a Russian.  Then get Johnny Logan (called the "legendarni" - no translation needed - Johnny Logan on Croatian TV) to pen the song.  Sorted, I'll have a tenner each way on it!


----------



## Gordanus (15 May 2007)

missed the Irish contribution - is it on view anywhere?


----------



## z108 (19 May 2007)

are you sure the eurovision isnt a rumor like the blair witch project? I ve yet to see a clip of the show or hear anything about the music . Its like it never existed to me and a good cover story was made up to save the costs of putting it on , it must be the lowest profile eurovision ever.


----------



## Gordanus (21 May 2007)

It's on youtube - what a dirge.


----------



## z108 (21 May 2007)

Just found it here , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k2ocvCIB_k

I've never heard it before ever on radio or RTE.


----------

